# Fischerprüfungen Sonderfall (online Prüfung? - Sondertermine Baden-Württemberg)



## Münzi09 (22. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

habe mal eine Frage:

Icdh arbeite in Baden Württemberg in einem Elektronikfachmarkt  von Montags - Samstags von ca 11:00 Uhr-20:00 Uhr.Samstags bis ca 16:00 Uhr.

Wie soll ich mich so zu einer Fischerprüfung mit Vorbereitungskurs etc.. anmelden??

Gibt es da nicht irgendeine Sonderregelung?? wenn mann z.B. 2 Wochen Urlaub hat irgendwie gesondert den Schein machen zu können gegen Aufpreis??

Meistens sind je nach Bundesland nur 2-3 Termine im Herbst wo ich Urlaubssperre habe.

Oder evtl online Prüfung?

Bin für jeden Tip dankbar wie ich meine Prüfung irgendwie ablegen könnte.


----------



## marcel1182 (2. November 2009)

*AW: Fischerprüfungen Sonderfall (online Prüfung? - Sondertermine Baden-Württemberg)*

die "crashkurse" gehen über 2 wochenenden von fr bis so. erkundigst dich wann diese 2 we nächstes jahr sind und tragst jetzt gleich bei der urlaubsplanung diese freitage und samstage ein. anders gehts wohl leider nicht.


----------



## Münzi09 (2. November 2009)

*AW: Fischerprüfungen Sonderfall (online Prüfung? - Sondertermine Baden-Württemberg)*

Hallo,

was meinst du mit Crashkurse? ist das die normale Prüfung oder die für die Leute die wenig Zeit haben?
Dankeschön für deine Hilfe!


----------



## Möchtegernprofi (2. November 2009)

*AW: Fischerprüfungen Sonderfall (online Prüfung? - Sondertermine Baden-Württemberg)*

Servus... 
also den crashkurs gibt es (das ist nix anderes als das die leute innerhalb von 2 wochenenden dir den stoff ein prügeln) 
ich würd dir allerdings davon abraten weil es sau schwer ist und es ist auch viel zu lernen....
und online glaub ich geht gar nicht könnte man ja viel zu leicht betrügen


----------



## antonio (2. November 2009)

*AW: Fischerprüfungen Sonderfall (online Prüfung? - Sondertermine Baden-Württemberg)*

meistens werden die kurse über mehrere wochen(1 oder 2tage pro woche angeboten).
ebenfalls gibts die crashkurse, da wird eben 2 oder 3 tage am wochenende meist voll durchgezogen.
ist nix anderes wie der "normale" kurs eben nur auf ein paar tage komprimiert.
von der fischereibehörde wird ne bestimmte stundenzahl im kurs verlangt.
ob die nun in drei tagen oder in 10 wochen durchgezogen werden ist egal.

antonio


----------



## Münzi09 (2. November 2009)

*AW: Fischerprüfungen Sonderfall (online Prüfung? - Sondertermine Baden-Württemberg)*

OK,vielen Dank für die Infos!


----------



## Brasse10 (3. November 2009)

*AW: Fischerprüfungen Sonderfall (online Prüfung? - Sondertermine Baden-Württemberg)*



Münzi09 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe mal eine Frage:
> 
> ...




   Hallo ich kann natürlich nur von NRW schreiben.

Dort kannst du dich zur Prüfung selbst anmelden, du musst keinen vorbereitungs- Lehrgang machen.

Du kannst dir alles selber beibringen.

Doch zur Prüfung musst du schon, da gibt es keine andere Möglichkeit.



Aber es wird  hier auch im Frühjahr und Herbst geprüft.


Frag doch einfach mal bei der Unteren Fischereibehörde nach!!


----------



## padotcom (3. November 2009)

*AW: Fischerprüfungen Sonderfall (online Prüfung? - Sondertermine Baden-Württemberg)*

Gleiches gilt für Brandenburg. Zu Hause n bisschen lernen, zur Prüfung anmelden und in einer Stunde ist alles gegessen.


----------



## Silvo (3. November 2009)

*AW: Fischerprüfungen Sonderfall (online Prüfung? - Sondertermine Baden-Württemberg)*

Krankenschein|kopfkrat Haha:vik:


----------



## antonio (3. November 2009)

*AW: Fischerprüfungen Sonderfall (online Prüfung? - Sondertermine Baden-Württemberg)*

das nützt ihm herzlich wenig, da er aus bw kommt.

antonio


----------



## antonio (3. November 2009)

*AW: Fischerprüfungen Sonderfall (online Prüfung? - Sondertermine Baden-Württemberg)*



Silvo schrieb:


> Krankenschein|kopfkrat Haha:vik:



dümmer gehts nicht.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2009)

*AW: Fischerprüfungen Sonderfall (online Prüfung? - Sondertermine Baden-Württemberg)*

In B-W ist nicht nur Prüfungs- sondern auch Kurspflicht.
Wer zu viele Fehlstunden hat, wird gar nicht erst zur Prüfung zugelassen...


----------



## Brasse10 (3. November 2009)

*AW: Fischerprüfungen Sonderfall (online Prüfung? - Sondertermine Baden-Württemberg)*



antonio schrieb:


> das nützt ihm herzlich wenig, da er aus bw kommt.
> 
> antonio




Warum nützt ihm das nichts ?


Er kann doch bei der Fischereibehörde nachfragen !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silvo (3. November 2009)

*AW: Fischerprüfungen Sonderfall (online Prüfung? - Sondertermine Baden-Württemberg)*



antonio schrieb:


> dümmer gehts nicht.
> 
> antonio




War doch nur Spass, aber was hast du fürn Problem?#d


----------



## Brasse10 (3. November 2009)

*AW: Fischerprüfungen Sonderfall (online Prüfung? - Sondertermine Baden-Württemberg)*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> In B-W ist nicht nur Prüfungs- sondern auch Kurspflicht.
> Wer zu viele Fehlstunden hat, wird gar nicht erst zur Prüfung zugelassen...




Und wieder was gelernt !!



Ich dachte aber schon das es in NRW schwer ist, aber BW ist ja dann wohl auch nicht Einfach !!


----------



## Borg (3. November 2009)

*AW: Fischerprüfungen Sonderfall (online Prüfung? - Sondertermine Baden-Württemberg)*



Brasse10 schrieb:


> Ich dachte aber schon das es in NRW schwer ist, aber BW ist ja dann wohl auch nicht Einfach !!



Mmh, also in dem NRW, aus dem ich komme, sind wir von einer schweren Prüfung Lichtjahre entfernt! Zumindest meiner bescheidenen Ansicht nach.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Brasse10 (4. November 2009)

*AW: Fischerprüfungen Sonderfall (online Prüfung? - Sondertermine Baden-Württemberg)*



Borg schrieb:


> Mmh, also in dem NRW, aus dem ich komme, sind wir von einer schweren Prüfung Lichtjahre entfernt! Zumindest meiner bescheidenen Ansicht nach.
> 
> Gruß,
> Borg




Nun in anderen Bundesländer soll es Einfacher sein !!


----------



## Borg (4. November 2009)

*AW: Fischerprüfungen Sonderfall (online Prüfung? - Sondertermine Baden-Württemberg)*



Brasse10 schrieb:


> Nun in anderen Bundesländer soll es Einfacher sein !!



|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes.....noch einfacher?? Also ich möchte jetzt weiss Gott nicht arrogant klingen und ich hatte natürlich auch gut Muffensausen vor der Prüfung, aber ich fand die Prüfung letztendlich ein Witz! Ich weiss von Angelkollegen aus anderen Bundesländern, dass es da z. T. sehr heftig ist, was die Prüfung angeht, aber ich habe noch keinen kennengelernt, wo es noch einfacher war als in NRW. Letztendlich ist das nur ein stumpfes Auswendiglernen der Fragen und Artenbilder und ne Rute zusammenbauen. Man schafft die Prüfung theoretisch mit einem einzigen Lehrbuch in NRW. Und bis auf ein paar kleine Ausnahmen, habe ich in der Prüfung nichts gelernt, was mich am Wasser bisher irgendwie nach vorne gebracht hat. 

Mag sein, dass ich vielleicht eine der leichteren Prüfungen hatte, aber für mich ist die Fischerprüfung in NRW nur eine Gelddruckmaschine, mehr nicht. Wenn man net gerade auffm Baum schläft, sollte das keine nennenswerte Herausforderung sein.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## antonio (4. November 2009)

*AW: Fischerprüfungen Sonderfall (online Prüfung? - Sondertermine Baden-Württemberg)*



Brasse10 schrieb:


> Warum nützt ihm das nichts ?
> 
> 
> Er kann doch bei der Fischereibehörde nachfragen !!!!!!!!!!



da er aus bw kommt und da gelten andere regeln.
ist schon tausendmal gesagt worden fischereirecht ist länderrecht.

antonio


----------



## Brasse10 (5. November 2009)

*AW: Fischerprüfungen Sonderfall (online Prüfung? - Sondertermine Baden-Württemberg)*



Borg schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes.....noch einfacher?? Also ich möchte jetzt weiss Gott nicht arrogant klingen und ich hatte natürlich auch gut Muffensausen vor der Prüfung, aber ich fand die Prüfung letztendlich ein Witz! Ich weiss von Angelkollegen aus anderen Bundesländern, dass es da z. T. sehr heftig ist, was die Prüfung angeht, aber ich habe noch keinen kennengelernt, wo es noch einfacher war als in NRW. Letztendlich ist das nur ein stumpfes Auswendiglernen der Fragen und Artenbilder und ne Rute zusammenbauen. Man schafft die Prüfung theoretisch mit einem einzigen Lehrbuch in NRW. Und bis auf ein paar kleine Ausnahmen, habe ich in der Prüfung nichts gelernt, was mich am Wasser bisher irgendwie nach vorne gebracht hat.
> 
> Mag sein, dass ich vielleicht eine der leichteren Prüfungen hatte, aber für mich ist die Fischerprüfung in NRW nur eine Gelddruckmaschine, mehr nicht. Wenn man net gerade auffm Baum schläft, sollte das keine nennenswerte Herausforderung sein.
> 
> ...





    So gesehen hast du schon Recht, 
Aber was vor  10 Jahren war und was Heute ist, hat sich schon was verändert.

Ich habe in SH das 1-mal gemacht, und das war ein Witz vor 15 Jahren habe ich hier in NRW noch mal den Lehrgang mit gemacht, ich muss sagen das war schon ein Unterschied.

Natürlich wenn ich Heute daran denke das es jetzt alleine 50 Euro gebühren sind, hast du schon recht mit der Gelddruckmaschine, ich weiß das so genau da meine Tochter im November Prüfung hat.

Die Fische mussten wir damals auch nicht kennen.


----------



## Brasse10 (5. November 2009)

*AW: Fischerprüfungen Sonderfall (online Prüfung? - Sondertermine Baden-Württemberg)*



antonio schrieb:


> da er aus bw kommt und da gelten andere regeln.
> ist schon tausendmal gesagt worden fischereirecht ist länderrecht.
> 
> antonio



   Du das weis ich dass es Länderrecht ist, doch er kann auch in B-W bei der Fischereibehörde nachfragen, oder geht das nur in NRW ??


----------



## antonio (5. November 2009)

*AW: Fischerprüfungen Sonderfall (online Prüfung? - Sondertermine Baden-Württemberg)*



Brasse10 schrieb:


> Du das weis ich dass es Länderrecht ist, doch er kann auch in B-W bei der Fischereibehörde nachfragen, oder geht das nur in NRW ??



wie oft denn nun noch in bw ist ein lehrgang mit entsprechender anzahl an pflichtstunden vorgeschrieben.

antonio


----------



## Brasse10 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Fischerprüfungen Sonderfall (online Prüfung? - Sondertermine Baden-Württemberg)*



antonio schrieb:


> wie oft denn nun noch in bw ist ein lehrgang mit entsprechender anzahl an pflichtstunden vorgeschrieben.
> 
> antonio





Wie oft denn noch !!!

Wenn ich nicht ganz sicher bin , dann Frage ich bei der Behörde nach !!  
ganz Einfach !!  

Oder ist das in B-W verboten ???????????#c#c#c


----------

